# Favorite DBZ saga



## VGmaster9 (Oct 7, 2012)

Which saga of Dragonball Z is your favorite? The Frieza saga (including Vegeta, Namek, and Ginyu), the Cell saga (including Garlic Junior, Trunks, and Androids), or the Buu saga (including Great Saiyaman, World Tournament, and Babadi)?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 7, 2012)

I think that the cell saga is my personal favorite due to characters I just loved aka adroids, but the Frieza arc was by far the best. Everything made sense in relation to the universe, as little bullshit as possible, and it changed the direction of the show considerably.  It did feel like 3 year went by though. :T


----------



## Conker (Oct 7, 2012)

You missed the bloody first one (the Sayain Saga) with Raditz, Nappa, and Vegeta. 

That being said, the Cell saga is my favorite. The Buu saga is so bad I pretend it isn't canon.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 7, 2012)

What's DBZ?


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 7, 2012)

d.batty said:


> What's DBZ?



Druid Brethren of Zion. They're a trip lemme tell ya.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Oct 7, 2012)

Liar!


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 7, 2012)

Frieza; he is the most sadistic villain in all of Dragon Ball.


----------



## veeno (Oct 7, 2012)

Frieza saga.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Oct 7, 2012)

Conker said:


> You missed the bloody first one (the Sayain Saga) with Raditz, Nappa, and Vegeta.



It's not called the Saiyan saga anymore, it's now called the Vegeta saga. It's actually part of the Frieza saga because the objective is mentioned there for going to planet Namek to wish back the fighters who were killed by Nappa. It's one big storyline really.


----------



## Conker (Oct 7, 2012)

VGmaster9 said:


> It's not called the Saiyan saga anymore, it's now called the Vegeta saga. It's actually part of the Frieza saga because the objective is mentioned there for going to planet Namek to wish back the fighters who were killed by Nappa. It's one big storyline really.


You can't group that shit together though as those two sagas are like half the show in terms of episodes. 

Otherwise, why wouldn't you vote for the Frieza Saga in that form?


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Oct 8, 2012)

I prefer _*Dragonball*_, but if it's *Z*, I'd say the Frieza saga, mostly for nostalgic reasons. 

And because at the time I was hitting puberty and was giddy to see Bulma going around in her undies. 

I watched a bit it in Spanish and UNCENSORED in one of the local cartoon/kids blocks. I really got into it much later, thanks to, well, *Dragonball*. The violence was sometimes off-putting for my taste, _but that theme song!!!_

[video=youtube;Wc5vPDaOmhI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wc5vPDaOmhI[/video]

*â™ªCHA-LA-HEAD-CHA-LA** â™ª...*

That theme song caused a wave of nostalgia _so huge_ that when played in one of the biggest anime/sci-fi conventions in the island, EVERYBODY sang along. A complete stranger and me Hi-5'd and hugged when we both acknowledged the viewing of that mentioned TV block of our childhood. I never felt so united with a group... :')


----------



## Ikrit (Oct 8, 2012)

any real fan of DBZ would know that the Frieza Saga was supposed to be the last 

but people wanted more so they created mr. bug man and a fat pink manchild

and GT never happened.


----------



## Conker (Oct 8, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> any real fan of DBZ would know that the Frieza Saga was supposed to be the last
> 
> but people wanted more so they created mr. bug man and a fat pink manchild
> 
> and GT never happened.


But Mr. Bug Man allowed Piccolo to become a total badass, and he's my favorite character.


----------



## Butters Shikkon (Oct 8, 2012)

Ikrit said:


> any real fan of DBZ would know that the Frieza Saga was supposed to be the last
> 
> but people wanted more so they created mr. bug man and a fat pink manchild
> 
> and GT never happened.



Imposter! Real fans don't even mention "that series". It's sorta've a Voldemort thing.


----------



## Judge Spear (Oct 13, 2012)

Cell, Android Saga period as I call it, was my favorite. It was the first time I really felt Dragon Ball Z got too farfetched even for itself but not too much. And it was gorgeous. Cell's transformation alone was felt throughout the universe. I knew some badassery was coming and it did...with a cocky smart ass demeanor I grew to enjoy. He was quite the classy ultra villain (Dragon Ball characters aren't normal super heroes and super villains. Too much power for that).


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 13, 2012)

For me the whole thing got way too creepy when the bad guys started to eat people all the damn time >_> 
So essentially I liked everything until Cell showed up. His extenting tail-funnel thing REALLY creeps me out!
And don't even get me started on Boo... Seeing him eat people he turned into candy freaks me the fuck out. I'm not kidding, I can't watch those scenes without feeling really really uncomfortable. The scenes where he invaded people bodies to make them explode from the inside don't really help either...

All in all I consider myself a DBZ fan though. I like pretty much all the sagas.


----------



## Horny Sceptile (Oct 13, 2012)

[video=youtube;kO3RjeAT9no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO3RjeAT9no[/video]

One reason why the cell saga is the best. And also why vegeta is badass.


----------



## Conker (Oct 13, 2012)

Horny Sceptile said:


> [video=youtube;kO3RjeAT9no]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kO3RjeAT9no[/video]
> 
> One reason why the cell saga is the best. And also why vegeta is badass.


And that's why I love DBZ!

It's one of those things, where if I had all the money in the world, I'd own DBZKai on DVD. I was surprised how much I found that anime to hold up when I rewatched it.

Edit; the one dude who voted for the Buu saga is wrong.


----------

